# turbo problems...what else is new



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so recently ive had an issue with my turbo... i finally installed the outlaw spacer kit... my coolant temps are back to normal.....

but now.. i have a problem.. my turbo...while driving.. i sometimes hear a whining noise.
when iget on it.. the whining noise gets louder...and no boost so created... but it doesn't happen all the time.....most of the times.. it will boost fine.. but theres a whining noise that still exists. after pulling the intake piping off the compressor side.. i notice that the turbine still spins fine.. yet onthe exhaust side of the turbo.. theres a slight grinding/ rubbing sound that occurs.....also.. the turbine has play in it.. meaning if i hold onto the center. i can move it up and done...ever so slightly..

what on earth could have happened.. and how can it be fixed...would a rebuild kit help fix the problem... if so.. where can i get one?... are gt20-gt28 rebuild kits the same?

please help with any info you can


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok so recently ive had an issue with my turbo... i finally installed the outlaw spacer kit... my coolant temps are back to normal.....
> 
> but now.. i have a problem.. my turbo...while driving.. i sometimes hear a whining noise.
> when iget on it.. the whining noise gets louder...and no boost so created... but it doesn't happen all the time.....most of the times.. it will boost fine.. but theres a whining noise that still exists. after pulling the intake piping off the compressor side.. i notice that the turbine still spins fine.. yet onthe exhaust side of the turbo.. theres a slight grinding/ rubbing sound that occurs.....also.. the turbine has play in it.. meaning if i hold onto the center. i can move it up and done...ever so slightly..
> ...


Well turbine failures are usually not intermittent... I would look at potential vacuum leaks. 

As for a rebuild, not gonna happen with the GT28RS. There is no rebuild kit, you have to buy a whole new CHRA and they run around $900ish....


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Well turbine failures are usually not intermittent... I would look at potential vacuum leaks.
> 
> As for a rebuild, not gonna happen with the GT28RS. There is no rebuild kit, you have to buy a whole new CHRA and they run around $900ish....



ok... as of today... i do not have a turbo.. the car now runs with absolutely no boost. at idle you can hear a slight whining noise coming from the turbo...upon acceleration. i can hear the turbo whine.. not like a spooling sound.. but as if the turbine is just spinning. 
ive checked all vaccuum lines... no leaks.. it doesn't make sense how the turbo could have failed in a matter of a day or so. ..
what about the actuator... is it possible that the actuator has gone bad.. and that the flapper stays open? 

if there isn't a rebuild kit. what are my options to keep the existing piping?...i have found a GT28RS but its not the disco potato... it commonly used in SR20s. 
what are my options?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok... as of today... i do not have a turbo.. the car now runs with absolutely no boost. at idle you can hear a slight whining noise coming from the turbo...upon acceleration. i can hear the turbo whine.. not like a spooling sound.. but as if the turbine is just spinning.
> ive checked all vaccuum lines... no leaks.. it doesn't make sense how the turbo could have failed in a matter of a day or so. ..
> what about the actuator... is it possible that the actuator has gone bad.. and that the flapper stays open?
> 
> ...


Pull the turbo off and check it out thoroughly before you write it off. Check the WG flapper and all! 

GT28RS is a disco potato, GT28R is not. GT28R will force you to modify your piping... Not sure but if you are happy with the potato just buy a new CHRA, when you do that you keep the existing housings.

It is probably an oil supply issue, is the restrictor plugged?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Pull the turbo off and check it out thoroughly before you write it off. Check the WG flapper and all!
> 
> GT28RS is a disco potato, GT28R is not. GT28R will force you to modify your piping... Not sure but if you are happy with the potato just buy a new CHRA, when you do that you keep the existing housings.
> 
> It is probably an oil supply issue, is the restrictor plugged?



well.. if i happen to get a gt28r can't i swap the compressor housings? so that the piping will fit?
i have found a gt28rs on ebay with a different compressor housing. for only 400 bucks

eBay Motors: GT28RS T28 Ball Bearing SR20DET/CA18DET Turbocharger (item 330033746974 end time Oct-04-06 11:23:47 PDT)
thats the link for it
if not... where can i get just the CHRA?

im not sure if the oil supply is clogged my oil pressure seems normal so im not sure yet


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> well.. if i happen to get a gt28r can't i swap the compressor housings? so that the piping will fit?
> i have found a gt28rs on ebay with a different compressor housing. for only 400 bucks
> 
> eBay Motors: GT28RS T28 Ball Bearing SR20DET/CA18DET Turbocharger (item 330033746974 end time Oct-04-06 11:23:47 PDT)
> ...


That turbo is CRAP, do not buy it or believe what is written! 

Try ATP for the CHRA, they will be able to guide you to the right place if they do not have it. 

Oil pressure has NOTHING to do with what the turbo is getting, it is reading from the sending unit area, not the oil feed line after the restrictor...


----------

